# WD Passport USB 3.0 Drive Connecting as USB 2.0



## ikbendeman (Sep 25, 2014)

First off, I know my USB 3.0 drivers work fine with FreeBSD as my 32 GB SanDisk USB 3.0 drive connects as USB 3.0 perfectly fine. However, my Western Digital USB 3.0 Passport drive does not. Also, shouldn't it be using the xhci driver instead of ehci?
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD freebsd.local 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
`camcontrol devlist -v | grep bus8`

```
<WD My Passport 07A8 1042>         at scbus8 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass3)
<WD SES Device 1042>               at scbus8 target 0 lun 1 (pass4,ses0)
```
`dmesg`

```
umass0: <Western Digital My Passport 07A8, class 0/0, rev 2.10/10.42, addr 1> on usbus0
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:8:0:-1: Attached to scbus8
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
da0: <WD My Passport 07A8 1042> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-6 device 
da0: Serial Number 575835314534334B484C3833
da0: [b]40.000MB/s[/b] transfers
da0: 953837MB (1953458176 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 121597C)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ses0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 1
ses0: <WD SES Device 1042> Fixed Enclosure Services SCSI-6 device 
ses0: Serial Number 575835314534334B484C3833
ses0: [b]40.000MB/s[/b] transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 ENC Device
```
`usbconfig`

```
ugen0.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1b6f> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen5.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen4.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen8.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus8, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH ([b]480Mbps[/b]) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen7.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen6.1: <XHCI root HUB 0x1b6f> at usbus6, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen7.2: <Microsoft 2.4GHz Transceiver v8.0 Microsoft> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.2: <My Passport 07A8 Western Digital> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH ([b]480Mbps[/b]) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
Under Windows 7 x64, my WD Passport connects showing speed "SUPER". Can anybody help with this and/or shed some light on the usbconfig/camcontrol discrepancy?

Also, `sysctl -a | grep usb`

```
device	usb
hw.pci.usb_early_takeover: 1
hw.usb.ehci.debug: 0
hw.usb.ehci.no_hs: 0
hw.usb.ehci.iaadbug: 0
hw.usb.ehci.lostintrbug: 0
hw.usb.ohci.debug: 0
hw.usb.uhci.debug: 0
hw.usb.uhci.loop: 0
hw.usb.xhci.streams: 0
hw.usb.xhci.debug: 0
hw.usb.xhci.xhci_port_route: 0
hw.usb.xhci.use_polling: 0
hw.usb.ctrl.debug: 0
hw.usb.no_boot_wait: 0
hw.usb.no_suspend_wait: 0
hw.usb.no_shutdown_wait: 0
hw.usb.umass.debug: 0
hw.usb.umass.throttle: 0
hw.usb.debug: 0
hw.usb.timings.port_reset_delay: 50
hw.usb.timings.port_root_reset_delay: 250
hw.usb.timings.port_reset_recovery: 250
hw.usb.timings.port_powerup_delay: 300
hw.usb.timings.port_resume_delay: 40
hw.usb.timings.set_address_settle: 10
hw.usb.timings.resume_delay: 250
hw.usb.timings.resume_wait: 50
hw.usb.timings.resume_recovery: 50
hw.usb.timings.extra_power_up_time: 20
hw.usb.dev.debug: 0
hw.usb.template: 0
hw.usb.usb_lang_id: 9
hw.usb.usb_lang_mask: 255
hw.usb.ugen.debug: 0
hw.usb.uhub.debug: 0
hw.usb.power_timeout: 30
hw.usb.proc.debug: 0
hw.usb.no_cs_fail: 0
hw.usb.full_ddesc: 0
hw.usb.ukbd.debug: 0
hw.usb.ukbd.no_leds: 0
hw.usb.ukbd.pollrate: 0
hw.usb.ulpt.debug: 0
hw.usb.ums.debug: 0
hw.usb.uhid.debug: 0
dev.usbus.0.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.0.%parent: xhci0
dev.usbus.1.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.1.%parent: ohci0
dev.usbus.2.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.2.%parent: ehci0
dev.usbus.3.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.3.%parent: ohci1
dev.usbus.4.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.4.%parent: ehci1
dev.usbus.5.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.5.%parent: ohci2
dev.usbus.6.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.6.%parent: xhci1
dev.usbus.7.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.7.%parent: ohci3
dev.usbus.8.%driver: usbus
dev.usbus.8.%parent: ehci2
dev.uhub.0.%parent: usbus0
dev.uhub.1.%parent: usbus2
dev.uhub.2.%parent: usbus1
dev.uhub.3.%parent: usbus5
dev.uhub.4.%parent: usbus4
dev.uhub.5.%parent: usbus3
dev.uhub.6.%parent: usbus8
dev.uhub.7.%parent: usbus7
dev.uhub.8.%parent: usbus6
```

Thank you.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,

what is Your `# dmesg | grep xhci` output?

I use WD USB 3.0 drive and it attaches as USB 3.0 and works as 3.0 (very fast).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2014)

ikbendeman said:
			
		

> Also, shouldn't it be using the xhci(4) driver instead of ehci(4)?


Could it be as simple as having plugged the thing in an USB 2.0 port? ehci(4) is the driver for USB 2.0 controllers.


----------

